# Sample catering invoice?



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> I need a sample catering invoice because I'm a dumbbutt and can't figure it out.
> 
> 
> Anyone got any ideees?



Check staples or your restaurant supply stores.  Or try this.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 4, 2005)

Here you go.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx

Type invoice in the search field.

Enjoy

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

If you use Quickbooks Pro, it has invoices that you can edit in it already. It looks professional and can help you to keep track of business


----------



## gowshika (Aug 28, 2010)

Great stuff... Im sure they will be really appreciated


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 28, 2010)

Holy time travel Batman!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2010)

You are not kidding.....I saw 'Fatz' and was like 'oh snap, people have a bounty on him'!


----------



## goden32 (Jul 28, 2013)

fetchflow.com | Invoice Designs is the best place where you can design invoice template free for any purpose. It has lots of advanced features which by using then you can built a professional template to use with invoices.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 28, 2013)

Paper and cyber trails can be dangerous. Be careful.


----------



## alexasmit12 (Aug 14, 2013)

You can make arrangement here at fetchflow.com | Invoice Designs totally free utilizing your sticker for windows. you can utilize your logo additionally to make it expert for your business as well.  :toimonster:


----------

